

Alexander Graham Bell stole ideas for the telephone from a rival - nreece
http://www.theage.com.au/news/connectivity/telephone-turf-war/2007/12/27/1198345138968.html

======
JohnN
Talent imitates, but genius steals. - T.S. Elliott.

~~~
carpo
It's a cute quote, but what about the inventor? The "genius" can't steal stuff
if no-one invents it :)

------
davidw
My wife says some Italian guy has a claim to it as well, but I'm sticking with
Bell, as he's a distant relative.

